# what a weekend (also posted in show results)



## DCPakaMOM (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow - wee! congratulations! I am sure you are in the clouds! Feels great to beat an OTCH! What a wonderful weekend for you both - brag away, you definitely deserve it!


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

That is one heck of a haul for one weekend. CONGRADULATIONS!!! Awsome job.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

WOW! Look at all that bling. If I drive Tally out to your place, will you train us????


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

wowwww love the ribbons!! Great job on showing your boy and the obedience achievments!!


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Way to go Tito!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

HOLY SMOKES!!!!! 
CONGRATULATIONS TITO!!!! 

Way to go this weekend! If I were you, I'd be dancing the night away!!! He looks sooo happy with his ribbons! I'm not familiar with UKC, but it sure looks fun! Is the judging less stricter than AKC??? That's my only question! LOL!

But congrats and have a blast as your journey through obedience continues! You'll find it to be the best ride you've had!


----------



## cprcheetah (Apr 26, 2009)

Look at all those pretty ribbons! Way to go=]


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Way to go Tito Monster. Those are some major accomplishments and a ton of ribbons. he will need his own room soon to put all of his ribbons up on the wall. You must be so proud and doing the happy dance.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

LOL, Thanks!
I LOVE UKC!
The shows are smaller, and the people seem universally friendly and helpful. The ribbons are much nicer .
About the judges, it really depends on the judge. In this area, a lot of the judges (including one this weekend) judge both AKC and UKC obedience, so the judging is consistent then. Other times I do think they judge easier, but I've had one that was very very tough. So it really is an individual thing. 
I do think UKC rally judges are easier, they just started doing rally this year in UKC and they're still sort of figuring it all out.
I think Utility level obedience is slightly harder in UKC than in AKC. Novice and Open are quite similar.
The thing I really like about UKC is their "Total Dog" philosophy, they like dogs that can do it all.



MaddieMagoo said:


> HOLY SMOKES!!!!!
> CONGRATULATIONS TITO!!!!
> 
> Way to go this weekend! If I were you, I'd be dancing the night away!!! He looks sooo happy with his ribbons! I'm not familiar with UKC, but it sure looks fun! Is the judging less stricter than AKC??? That's my only question! LOL!
> ...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The person that I beat in the run-off for high in trial is a very nice woman with a great sheltie. She wins so many high in trials she doesn't even keep the ribbons, if there's no date on them she donates them back to the club to use again in another trial because ribbons are expensive.
But to me....GIVE ME THE RIBBONS!!!!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

WOW!!! The Tito Monster is, like I have said, ON A ROLL!!! :--big_grin: GREAT Job to both of you! How does the Total Dog award exactly work?

Gottta love those UKC ribbons!!

Was his HIT out of Open B, I'm assuming?


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

:You_Rock_:appl::appl::appl::appl:*BRAVO!!!!!!!!!!!! that photo is just beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:--daddy_cool:*


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow! What an accomplishment, way to go Tito!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks!
The high in trial was out of Novice C, which is what was really amazing...Tito HATES to heel. It's usually his WORST exercise! He loves the open and utility stuff, so imagine my shock at his going HIT in Novice, which as you know is pretty much 100% heeling! We showed in Novice C because we're going to premiere in Novice, figured we should practice at least once before we go!
The Total Dog is really cool. It embodies what UKC is all about. Dogs are meant to be "Total Dogs", able to do it all.
The club has to offer a Total Dog award at their show. In order to get it, you have to win in conformation with competition (there are all different levels of wins that can qualify, but it has to be at least best male or best female) and in the same show/trial you have to qualify in a performance event like obedience or agility. If you do both in one show, your dog is a Total Dog!
Tito's won 3 Total Dog awards. I'm quite proud of each one! 



goldengirls550 said:


> WOW!!! The Tito Monster is, like I have said, ON A ROLL!!! :--big_grin: GREAT Job to both of you! How does the Total Dog award exactly work?
> 
> Gottta love those UKC ribbons!!
> 
> Was his HIT out of Open B, I'm assuming?


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

WOW, Congrats!!! 
Beautiful photo too!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Yay! What a great weekend and wooo-weee look at that haul! Congratulations on all of your successes, I hope you are doing lots and lots of celebrating! And how about some steak for that pup!? I think the "Total Dog" is such a great award to win, yipee!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks!
> The high in trial was out of Novice C, which is what was really amazing...Tito HATES to heel. It's usually his WORST exercise! He loves the open and utility stuff, so imagine my shock at his going HIT in Novice, which as you know is pretty much 100% heeling! We showed in Novice C because we're going to premiere in Novice, figured we should practice at least once before we go!
> The Total Dog is really cool. It embodies what UKC is all about. Dogs are meant to be "Total Dogs", able to do it all.
> The club has to offer a Total Dog award at their show. In order to get it, you have to win in conformation with competition (there are all different levels of wins that can qualify, but it has to be at least best male or best female) and in the same show/trial you have to qualify in a performance event like obedience or agility. If you do both in one show, your dog is a Total Dog!
> Tito's won 3 Total Dog awards. I'm quite proud of each one!


Great job! Goldens are made to be total dogs in my opinion! That says a lot for both of you!


----------

